# hafızaya kazınmak



## shiningstar

Merhaba

"hafızalara kazınmak" ibaresinin ingilizcesi konusunda yardımcı olabilir misiniz? Bunun İngilizce'de birebir anlamını veren ifadesini hatırlayan var mı?

"scraped/scratch to the memory" gibi bir şey olabilir mi?


----------



## Rallino

_"Etched in someone's memory."   _var.

Her success was so glorious that it was etched in people's memory.


----------



## Revontuli

Merhaba Shiningstar,

hafızaya kazınmak: stamped on one's memory


----------



## shiningstar

Rallino said:


> _"Etched in someone's memory." _var.
> 
> Her success was so glorious that it was etched in people's memory.


 
Evet, aradığım buydu. Teşekkür ederim


----------



## shiningstar

Revontuli said:


> Merhaba Shiningstar,
> 
> hafızaya kazınmak: stamped on one's memory


 
Bunu daha önce duymamıştım, sayenizde bunu ifade etmenin ikinci yolunu da öğrenmiş oldum. Cidden her ikinize de katkılarınızdan dolayı teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Revontuli

Rica ederim. Ben de Rallino sayesinde başka bir kullanımını öğrendim. Teşekkürler, Rallino.


----------



## shafaq

To be "engraved in memory"  de az değildir hani... Sizinkilerle dişe diş kapışır.


----------



## dawar

hadi benden de bi tane o zaman 

_remain imprinted on memory_


----------



## shiningstar

Arkadaşlar valla bravo Şimdi ben bunlardan hangisini seçeyim. Hepsi birbirinden güzel uydu cümleye...


----------



## Revontuli

Bence de bravo Hiç yoktan 3 yeni kalıp öğrenmiş oldum, teşekkürler herkese.


----------

